# He Shoots....He Scores......pics



## WoodchuckSniper (Feb 23, 2002)

We headed out to the blind about 4:30 pm on opening day. My brother was along to video tape the hunt. As we approched the blind an absolute monster of a bear was spotted approaching the bait pile. I tried to get in a good position for a shot but the big guy winded us and took off before I could shoot. When he turned and ran off he looked about the size of a Volkswagon.

We sat just roasting in the blind when just a bit before dark I saw another bear entering the bait site. I got my brothers attention and he started the video camera. Once the bear got in the opening I decided it looked like a shooter. I sighted in on the bruin and slowly squeezed the trigger. At the sound of the rifle the bear hunched up and then took off running into the woods.

We found him just 20 yards in the woods. I scored a heart shot which had completely blown the top half of the heart off. It was a real chore dragging him back out in the open so we could use the lights on the 4 wheeler to aid in the gutting process. 

Once we got him back to camp, he was placed on a scale. He was 330 pounds after being dressed out. We figured he was close to, if not, 400 pounds live weight.

For those who might be wondering, I was hunting the Gwinn Management Unit. I was using a Saiga chambered in .308. The magazines were blocked to comply with the 5 round limit.

I had him dropped off at the taxidermist within an hour of arriving home.


----------



## Mickey Finn (Jan 21, 2005)

Well done! 
I've seen some big bears southwest of Gwinn. Guess there will be one less this year!


----------



## oneluckyhunter (May 11, 2004)

that is a really nice bear, congratulations


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

Congrats, very nice bear!!! Makes you wonder how big the first bear was...!!


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Congrats!

Thankss for sharing.


Be sure to get us some pics of your mount.


----------



## tonyvan (Oct 4, 2002)

Awesome...thanks for the post. Can't wait to get out for this weekend.


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

Congrats!!


----------



## bucknduck (Nov 7, 2003)

Congrats on a nice bear. I'm heading up this afternoon to bear camp.


----------



## luv 2 bowhunt (Mar 27, 2005)

Congratulations.
Nice Bear.


----------



## snakebit67 (Oct 18, 2003)

congrats a trophy for sure.


----------



## skulldugary (Apr 12, 2003)

Congradulations...great Bear!!!!!!


----------



## bowhunter4life (Aug 23, 2003)

congrats on a heck of a bear. 400 lbs is something to brag about!

Jay


----------



## steve ypsi (Nov 24, 2002)

here's your photo lightened


----------



## davidshane (Feb 29, 2004)

Nice bear. Is it your first?

Congrats!


----------



## WoodchuckSniper (Feb 23, 2002)

Thanks Guys. This is actually my second bear. My first one dressed out at 200 pounds and was taken on the same property back in 2000. The largest bear ever taken on this property dressed out at 380 pounds.

I had my first one made into a 1/2 mount, this one is going to be a 3/4 mount. 

I will post pics of my mounts when I get this one back in 6 to 8 months.


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

Congrats!


----------



## WoodchuckSniper (Feb 23, 2002)

One more picture. This one was taken right after we found my bear in the woods. The picture is deceiving though as he was a good bit bigger than this picture suggests.


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

WoodchuckSniper said:


> One more picture. This one was taken right after we found my bear in the woods. The picture is deceiving though as he was a good bit bigger than this picture suggests.


 YOU are a bit larger than the photo suggests.....and that will make the bear bigger!!!


----------



## yoopergirl (Aug 23, 2005)

Nice bear, great pictures, thanks for sharing your story. Wish those mounts and rugs didn't take so darned long to get back, though, eh?!


----------



## WoodchuckSniper (Feb 23, 2002)

yoopergirl said:


> Wish those mounts and rugs didn't take so darned long to get back, though, eh?!



*Aint that the everloving truth!*


----------



## weatherby (Mar 26, 2001)

Congrats!!


----------

